# Marquesa Marine - Carbon Fiber Casting Platforms



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice, best of luck. You forgot the “a” in Marquesa when you mention your website and email


----------



## Marquesa Marine (6 mo ago)

Water Bound said:


> Nice, best of luck. You forgot the “a” in Marquesa when you mention your website and email


Water Bound saves the day! I promise we're better at composites than computers, thank you!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

One of those Marquesa platforms would look sexy on the front of my Marquesa….just saying


----------



## AlabamaTarpon (Jul 19, 2020)

If you respond to messages, phone calls, and don't lie about shipping orders, I'm sure you will have no issue beating out the "competition".... Good luck! Great looking platform!


----------



## Marquesa Marine (6 mo ago)

AlabamaTarpon said:


> If you respond to messages, phone calls, and don't lie about shipping orders, I'm sure you will have no issue beating out the "competition".... Good luck! Great looking platform!


There is only one way to do business, that is the plan! Thank you!


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

These look like very high quality. I agree with the sentiments above, if you are just remotely capable of running a business you should do quite well!


----------



## Marquesa Marine (6 mo ago)

HelthInsXpert said:


> These look like very high quality. I agree with the sentiments above, if you are just remotely capable of running a business you should do quite well!


Thank you!


----------

